# He won't socialize.



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

My Denver is 2yrs old which I have had for one week today. He came from a breeder and was raised in a flight cage. He is not scared of us. he eats good. He does not scream(he hardley talks at all). The tv fascinates him. He must not have ever heard tv sounds before. Most of the time you never know he is there. Our problem is that he doesnt like to socialize with us. He doesnt like to be held at all. Is this a time issue? Or will he might not ever socialize? :wf cinnamon:


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

Even with a hand reared bird a week is a very very short time for a cockatiel to adjust to a new home. You need to take it slow and build up trust with him. He needs to learn that you won't hurt him.

Give him some space and start by offering him treats like millet from your fingers. Be patient, it might take several minutes before he takes it. Move slowly and talk softly.

The TV might not be helping, especially if it's loud. When you're trying to bond with him you don't want something like a TV taking his attention.

Also if he's within sight of any mirrors or has a mirror toy it can prevent him from socialising. Our girl Nyra came with a cage with a mirror in and she would just sit on her perch staring at it and ignore everything else. As soon as we removed the mirror she started showing interest in the rest of the world.

The key thing is patience though, it may well take months to form a bond. You have to work to his schedule!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the above post, one week isn't much time for him to settle in. Some birds can take a veeeery long time so you'll have to be very patient with him. It's all worth it in the end


----------

